# Bronc Riding



## Harlee rides horses (Jan 13, 2008)

I hate that they do it. And I also hate that I enjoy watching it. I think it's a cruel way to enforce a horse to do something for sheer enjoyment. But also I could understand because it's a very interesting sport.


----------



## quixotesoxs (Jan 19, 2008)

I hate to say it, but I agree with Harlee. I hate the fact that the horses are so poorly treated, but it is interesting. Bronc riders are amazing atheletes, but I would never try it for the horse's sake.


----------



## WranglerBlondie93. (Oct 1, 2007)

I know you may think i dont know what cruel is on the american circut i do know what cruel is but not in america.

See in australia we dont go as far as the americans do no offence but our australias they feed them, care for them and they love them alot but there was one serious case in wallan somewhere in australia that gets me really really really mad but im not saying that the americans are cruel on the circut.

But i dont know so i really cant say anything about them but in australia we care so much for them and even the bulls and i had a mate who went to a rodeo and she was patting some of the bulls and they were so calm and they didnt do a thing.


----------



## crip1984 (Dec 30, 2007)

yer i agree with you guys to but also u have to think wat would happen to the broncs if they were'nt doing that most likely dogfood by now.


----------



## crackrider (Jan 23, 2007)

The second one is HORRIBLE!!!!! 
How could they shock horses like that!! It's cruel! :evil: 

I know not all rodeo's are like this but the ones that are should be shut down or at the very least stop the use of such cruelty!


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

I won't even watch the video. I don't appreciate competitive sports of any kind. Pacifist by nature, sorry.


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

WranglerBlondie93. said:


> I know you may think i dont know what cruel is on the american circut i do know what cruel is but not in america.
> 
> See in australia we dont go as far as the americans do no offence but our australias they feed them, care for them and they love them alot but there was one serious case in wallan somewhere in australia that gets me really really really mad but im not saying that the americans are cruel on the circut.
> 
> But i dont know so i really cant say anything about them but in australia we care so much for them and even the bulls and i had a mate who went to a rodeo and she was patting some of the bulls and they were so calm and they didnt do a thing.


Please don't lump all Americans into this. There is cruelty anywhere there are humans.


----------



## Delregans Way (Sep 11, 2007)

I dont think she is involving all Americans. But Australian Rodeo's are very different, i have never seen a bronc with its ribs showing, some are in show condition!! And al the bulls, etc are fat as well. They take such good care of them, and as crip stated if they wernt doing this they would be in a can of dog food by now.

By the horses doing a rodeo, it is giving them a second chance. If they cnt be trained, and they buck, well in my opinion they should do rodeos. In some extent it is cruel... but the way those horses get treated are even better then some ridden horses.

So in my opinion, as long as they are looked after.. i dont have a problem with it.

For example: I know this dressage horse, he was excellent, although u didnt know when he would lay a couple of good ones in... and i mean he was vertical. Loverly horse on the ground, althou he was so unpredictable. Now that horse had a loving heart, and he defintally DID NOT belong in a can of dog food! He done rodeo's instead, and he use to love it... no kiding after i saw him the 5th time, after the rider would fall off, he would canta over to the gate to be let go, and line up for the next.

So yeh thats MY opinion


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

I've been to 1 rodeo in my life. that was more than enough for me. I just don't see the logic in it.


----------



## Delregans Way (Sep 11, 2007)

hmm well yeh, there isnt much logic sense in it, althou, i think when the horse is looked after... i cnt see any problem. I also dont agree with the spanish, with the adulusions (sp) and sticking arrows in there back... now thats cruel, esp when they leave the bull to die.


----------



## horse_luver4e (Jul 12, 2007)

Yeah but those horses WERN'T looked after. You should go on www.shark.com and see how they treat them at the cheyanne rodeo. Terrible. I can't belive that the shocking was going on. Every horse can be trained. And there was an interveiw on some of the bronc riders and alot of them said they acually like hurting the animals. :evil: 

And ya know as soon as they unclip the buck strap, the horses stop bucking. :roll:


----------



## tim (Dec 31, 2007)

******** with nothing better to do.


----------



## horse_luver4e (Jul 12, 2007)

hehe yup most likely


----------



## Harlee rides horses (Jan 13, 2008)

It's such an exciting thing though.


----------



## Delregans Way (Sep 11, 2007)

it is good to watch... although to my understanding there are horses that were looked after... but yes i have heard of shocking stories in the USA about bronc riding... and im not singling them out, im just saying, some countries do it differentaly...


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

I'm not a vegitarian or anything, but I have a problem with the team roping. It looks like they are pulling the poor cow apart.  I would have a tendency to root for the bull/bronc in the riding.


----------



## Harlee rides horses (Jan 13, 2008)

Oh yes I definitely root for the horse or bull.


----------



## Delregans Way (Sep 11, 2007)

team roping is alil harsh i have to admit...us humans have strange ways of keeping our selfs amused dont we...Think back to the romans, letting wild animals out and letting them killing innocent pple, for there enjoyment... some pples way of having fun is seriously TWISTED!!


----------



## Harlee rides horses (Jan 13, 2008)

Yes I agree I hate team roping.


----------



## Delregans Way (Sep 11, 2007)

:? Yep


----------



## AKPaintLover (May 26, 2007)

I have not yet watched the videos, but I have to say that I never really thought of bronc riding as a big deal. It might be because I grew up around rodeos? The broncs and bulls at our rodeos were really pretty well cared for (possibly a little too long of feet). They were also pretty nice animals when they were out of the chutes. 

The bucking straps are fleece lined, and not even put on really tight. They are meant to tickle/annoy rather than hurt.

The spurs used for scoring are fairly blunt rather than sharp, and are not jabbed in, but rolled down the shoulder. 

I don't remember the use of shocking devices at our rodeos. 

Good bucking horses and bulls are actually very valuable, and can go for some pretty high prices. 

Around the rodeos, I actually had the hardest time watching the team roping and calf roping. They did look like they were getting ripped apart and dragged by the head. 

The videos shown may be more extreme examples, but what horseluver described, I did not see growing up.


----------



## crip1984 (Dec 30, 2007)

horse_luver4e said:


> What do you guys think about the cruelty of bronc riding? I think it's terrible. The riders spur them, the buck straps rub the skin off there flanks. It's rediculus. :x Those horses can be ridden it's just that stupid buck strap.
> 
> Heres a good video on it:
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=vIZJHZ9tEo0
> ...



hey guy most of the animal r treated better then humans, they only use a bronc in most cases 4 3 rides a comp and most of the time they are not in all comp they have 3-6 months apart


----------



## crip1984 (Dec 30, 2007)

hey i watched the 2nd video today and although i support rodeos i don't support using a shock device.
as 4 the horse they showedthat got injured if u actually do look in the float there is equipment and stuff in it you just need 2 really look and most of it would be hehind the desk that was in the float. and wat they didn't show was the same injured horse the very next night when they brang it out 2 show it was ok anf yes it was the same horse. i hate when they don't show all the facts


----------



## Cheval (Jan 1, 2008)

I hate bronc riding, and I think it's abuse - NO MATTER if the horse is in perfect condition. Do you think they like to be spurred when doing something they're only being told to do? Do you think the mares with young foals like to be in tiny, little slots? Do you think they like to have bloody mouths?
No? That's what I thought.
I also would like to question the riders. Why in the world would they like to be bucked off of horses for no reason. A lot of the horses look in pain.
Everyone who thinks of Bronc Riding being fun to watch, please read When The Legends Die. It's very gory though, it's about a horse killer that rides broncs to the death. 
When I say all this I *MEAN* it.


----------



## Ride4Life (Nov 3, 2007)

wow i had no ea they did that to the horses! thats just horrible!!
paintlover said that it just annoys or bugs them but like annoying a horse is still not a good thing to do and in the first video it showed a big gash in its flank from the flank strap 2 so i guess not all of them are made to annoy


----------



## alucard (Dec 8, 2006)

I agree with you PaintLover. Many bucking horses are extremely well cared for, and the bucking straps are fleece lined and all. Plus they don't wear bits, they have very broad nosebands.

BUT, I don't really agree with it.


I would also like to state, as I've stated before, that abuse is EVERYWHERE!! Even in those pretty dressage arenas and those jumping arenas. 


Story Time! 
 

My old friend Bob once new a horse that was out of Hancock...the year was like 1960something. ANYWAY! He was the prettiest bucking horse you would have ever seen. Beautiful to watch, very showy. He knew his job. When the chute opened, he bucked, but not in fear, he did it because he knew that it was his job. And he didn't try to kill the rider, he just gave them a good show. Anyone who rode him in a rodeo won, just because of how well he did his job. Now this same Hancock horse was used in parades all around the midwest. Children could hang all over him and he was the most gentle horse with the most perfect ground manners ever. 

Needless to say, he was worth a ton of money, was NEVER abused, knew his job and LOVED it. 

There are stories like this everywhere, and there are horribly abused horses everywhere too. It's too hard to pick and choose your horses when the demand to see them is high.

I think that if we want to gripe about something, we should gripe about the wild mare race in rodeos...I hate that with a firey passion...and the horse racing industry too.. :evil: 

Sorry to rant and rave, but that's my 2 cents....and don't buy into everything SHARK tells you. IMO, Peta can go to you know where.


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

Its really sad to know that people in high places can get away with almost anything. The end shouldn't justify the means. People should learn how to do things w/o bein mean. Not just in the bronc riding, but anything with animals. Somethings are just cruel but people only think of themselves and what they want at the animals expense.

Someone said earlier that bronc riders enjoy hurting the horses. I think that's true. I read the book "When the Legends Die" which was about bronc riding and a guy named Killer Tom Black who killed horses in the bronc riding. He enjoyed hurting the horses and riding them as hard as he could. It really kinda makes you wonder what's going through the minds of bronc riders.


----------



## horse_luver4e (Jul 12, 2007)

Cheval said:


> I hate bronc riding, and I think it's abuse - NO MATTER if the horse is in perfect condition. Do you think they like to be spurred when doing something they're only being told to do? Do you think the mares with young foals like to be in tiny, little slots? Do you think they like to have bloody mouths?
> No? That's what I thought.
> I also would like to question the riders. Why in the world would they like to be bucked off of horses for no reason. A lot of the horses look in pain.
> Everyone who thinks of Bronc Riding being fun to watch, please read When The Legends Die. It's very gory though, it's about a horse killer that rides broncs to the death.
> When I say all this I *MEAN* it.


I agree 100%!




alucard said:


> I agree with you PaintLover. Many bucking horses are extremely well cared for, and the bucking straps are fleece lined and all. Plus they don't wear bits, they have very broad nosebands.
> 
> BUT, I don't really agree with it.
> 
> ...


#1) What abuse do they have in dressage and jumping? I'm not trying to sound snobby or anything but I would like to know.

#2) Yeah I agree the wild horse race is TERRIBLE! They can't even do the right things to be able to get on the horse.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

> #1) What abuse do they have in dressage and jumping? I'm not trying to sound snobby or anything but I would like to know.


Just check out the Rollkur. It's not usually used properly, so I find it unkind.


----------



## Cheval (Jan 1, 2008)

JustDressageIt said:


> Just check out the rollkur. It's not usually used properly, so I find it unkind.


Oh man - don't get me started on Rollkur!


----------



## horse_luver4e (Jul 12, 2007)

Oh my gosh! I looked up some pictures of rollkur. That is terrible! I have never heard of that before. Is it like a certain bit they use or do they just pull there head in like that with any bit?


----------



## BluMagic (Sep 23, 2007)

Blu does that sometimes if he doesn't want to back up. Is that really bad? :shock:


----------



## BluMagic (Sep 23, 2007)

I did a search on rollkur and found this....weird lol

http://horsebeckz99.blogspot.com/2007/11/i-just-dont-see-point.html


----------



## *Bobbi Socks* (Aug 18, 2007)

Not to start any fights or attacking..
But, I rode saddle bronc for a while & the rodeos I went to are nothing like that.
The horses were WELL taken care of, and treated like a regular healthy horses.
They even got loved on and everything.
Not all rodeos are like that..

-Bobbi


----------



## Cheval (Jan 1, 2008)

horse_luver4e said:


> Oh my gosh! I looked up some pictures of rollkur. That is terrible! I have never heard of that before. Is it like a certain bit they use or do they just pull there head in like that with any bit?


No, I've never heard of a special bit. 
Youtube video: http://youtube.com/watch?v=otlXo3u-yAE&feature=related

http://youtube.com/watch?v=KuO0e49oUn4&feature=related
* Warning, some graphic features.


----------



## BluMagic (Sep 23, 2007)

I won't ever make Blu have his head only closer than 8 inches from his chest when riding! That's evil. It's horrible. Poor horses. They don't need to be handled like that. 

I have thought about riding with a hackamore but I don't think it's allowed. :-(


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

> Oh my gosh! I looked up some pictures of rollkur. That is terrible! I have never heard of that before. Is it like a certain bit they use or do they just pull there head in like that with any bit?


No, not a special bit, it's just hyperflexion of the neck. It can be done in a snaffle, but is usually seen in Grand Prix horses, which are ridden in a Double Bridle.. the curb really "encourages" the horse to listen to the rider's hand aids. 
I think it would be a good exercise as long as it was only used for a couple of seconds at a time, immediately followed by allowing the horse to stretch its neck downwards. Unfortunately it's not usually used like that...


----------



## alucard (Dec 8, 2006)

The Rollkur for dressage is not very nice at all! I think that if you need to use 2 bits to make your horse do something, your lacking in training and ability...unless you can do it with nothing on your horse...and that goes for those huge shanked bits for western riders too...(for those who misuse them)
And making a horse jump insanely high jumps when the horse weighs 1500 lbs.....that's 1500 lbs plus momentum landing on 2 little knee joints....I've said it before, so I'm sorry for those who've read it, but horses are NOT deer. They are not meant to handle the impact of jumping like deer are..PERIOD!


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

> I think that if you need to use 2 bits to make your horse do something, your lacking in training and ability


I don't agree.. I used a double bridle on my gelding, and I rode mainly on the snaffle rein, and just used the curb when I needed that extra "listen to me" edge when preforming higher-level moves. I believe that equipment is only as sever as the handler behind it - a snaffle in the wrong hands can be much more severe than a double bridle in the right hands... having said that, you do need to be experienced to use the double bridle correctly and appreciate it, because it CAN be severe.


----------



## Delregans Way (Sep 11, 2007)

No matter what disipline you do in the horse industry, there are always cruel outcomes in most cases. Wether your the person acually commiting the fault, it doesnt matter. For example, mustering horses, have to gallop all day after cattle, in sometimes mountainous country, Showjumpers have to jump incrediably high, and showjumpers use all kind of methods to accomplish that. You cant avoid cruel people... you just have to learn how to cope with them, and make sure your not the person commiting it. :?


----------



## horse_luver4e (Jul 12, 2007)

JustDressageIt said:


> > Oh my gosh! I looked up some pictures of rollkur. That is terrible! I have never heard of that before. Is it like a certain bit they use or do they just pull there head in like that with any bit?
> 
> 
> No, not a special bit, it's just hyperflexion of the neck. It can be done in a snaffle, but is usually seen in Grand Prix horses, which are ridden in a double bridle.. the curb really "encourages" the horse to listen to the rider's hand aids.
> I think it would be a good exercise as long as it was only used for a couple of seconds at a time, immediately followed by allowing the horse to stretch its neck downwards. Unfortunately it's not usually used like that...


Yeah I see what you mean like if they just did it for a few seconds it might help with there neck muscles but not all the time.


----------



## horse_luver4e (Jul 12, 2007)

alucard said:


> The rollkur for dressage is not very nice at all! I think that if you need to use 2 bits to make your horse do something, your lacking in training and ability...unless you can do it with nothing on your horse...and that goes for those huge shanked bits for western riders too...(for those who misuse them)
> And making a horse jump insanely high jumps when the horse weighs 1500 lbs.....that's 1500 lbs plus momentum landing on 2 little knee joints....I've said it before, so I'm sorry for those who've read it, but horses are NOT deer. They are not meant to handle the impact of jumping like deer are..PERIOD!


I know I agree 100% I refuse to ride with any bit but just a plain snaffle. I have ridden Janie in a curb bit it was broken in the middle. I never ride with strait bits let alone two bits.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

*exhasperated sigh*



> I don't agree.. I used a double bridle on my gelding, and I rode mainly on the snaffle rein, and just used the curb when I needed that extra "listen to me" edge when preforming higher-level moves. I believe that equipment is only as sever as the handler behind it - a snaffle in the wrong hands can be much more severe than a double bridle in the right hands... having said that, you do need to be experienced to use the double bridle correctly and appreciate it, because it CAN be severe.


And I stand by it. You don't have to ride using both reins, you can leave the curb rein slack and just ride on a snaffle, and the curb won't touch the horse. Unfortunately most people abuse the fact they have the curb in the horse's mouth and forget that it's just there when you need that edge... I ride on the snaffle 98% of the time and then tweak the curb rein when I need it - it's certainly NOT all the time.


----------



## *Bobbi Socks* (Aug 18, 2007)

I saw this and I thought it could help with the disagreements..
*WARNING GRAPHIC CONTENT*
http://youtube.com/watch?v=-u2co2agr6M&feature=related

-Roxie


----------



## Sara (Jul 6, 2007)

Delregans Way said:


> You cant avoid cruel people... you just have to learn how to cope with them, and make sure your not the person commiting it. :?


So true. I think every discipline has its skeletons in the closet.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

*Bobbi Socks* said:


> I saw this and I thought it could help with the disagreements..
> *WARNING GRAPHIC CONTENT*
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=-u2co2agr6M&feature=related
> 
> -Roxie


Yes, I agree that the way it IS used is cruel. However, I don't disagree with the Rollkur altogether. I think it is useful when applied for a couple of seconds (not a whole training session!!) immediately followed by the horse being allowed to stretch its neck down in a full nose-to-ground stretch. I am completely against the way it is used by riders who force the horse to hold the Rollkur while preforming for 10, 20, 30 minutes at a time without a break to stretch - that is disgusting.



Sara said:


> So true. I think every discipline has its skeletons in the closet.


Amen.


----------



## Sara (Jul 6, 2007)

I actually didn't like that video at all...not only is the title misleading (I expected to see mostly dressage photos and not even half of them were) but its extremely biased. I also agree with the youtube comments that several of those shots looked like altered photos.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

I hadn't actually watched the video.. it's about bits, not specifically the Rollkur.. and Sara, you're right, it misrepresents things a TON! Very biased.

Edit: I'd also like to note that most of the bits in that video are NOT double bridle bits 

Edit #2: at about 3:25 in the video... that's a hackamore... it doesn't even have a bit!


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

> Edit #2: at about 3:25 in the video... that's a hackamore... it doesn't even have a bit!


Since you said that, I'm going to re-watch that part.

I didn't even notice that before..


----------



## Delregans Way (Sep 11, 2007)

> Sara wrote:
> So true. I think every discipline has its skeletons in the closet.
> 
> 
> Amen.


Thank you


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

I noticed the hackamore too. That movie was biased, but I do feel people should learn to have better hands. When I took riding lessons as a 7 y/o I had to use a double bridle. I had no idea what it was even about or anything, so I can't even imagine what that was like for the horse! The person giving me my lessons should have known better then to put something that harsh in the hands of a little kid who has almost no idea what it does. And FYI there was a comment on there about Dressage bits being thinner so they are softer. Wrong... a thin bit is more severe than a thick bit because it applies more pressure to a smaller area.


----------



## Deb (Feb 12, 2008)

[I have not yet watched the videos, but I have to say that I never really thought of bronc riding as a big deal. It might be because I grew up around rodeos? The broncs and bulls at our rodeos were really pretty well cared for (possibly a little too long of feet). They were also pretty nice animals when they were out of the chutes. 

The bucking straps are fleece lined, and not even put on really tight. They are meant to tickle/annoy rather than hurt. 

The spurs used for scoring are fairly blunt rather than sharp, and are not jabbed in, but rolled down the shoulder. 

I don't remember the use of shocking devices at our rodeos. 

Good bucking horses and bulls are actually very valuable, and can go for some pretty high prices. 

Around the rodeos, I actually had the hardest time watching the team roping and calf roping. They did look like they were getting ripped apart and dragged by the head. 

The videos shown may be more extreme examples, but what horseluver described, I did not see growing up.]

_When big money is involved, people get really nasty. The Cheyanne Frontier Days rodeo has been charged a couple times with animal abuse I believe as has a big rodeo that happens somewhere in Illinois and I've seen several videos that clearly show the guys around the chutes, pulling ears, slamming horses heads against the bars, shocking then hiding the devices (all while the rules guy is standing right beside them). I've also seen numerous videos where calves and steers did not get up. Broken legs, broken necks, asphyxia, .... 
_


[/b][/i]


----------



## Delregans Way (Sep 11, 2007)

> When big money is involved, people get really nasty. The Cheyanne Frontier Days rodeo has been charged a couple times with animal abuse I believe as has a big rodeo that happens somewhere in Illinois and I've seen several videos that clearly show the guys around the chutes, pulling ears, slamming horses heads against the bars, shocking then hiding the devices (all while the rules guy is standing right beside them). I've also seen numerous videos where calves and steers did not get up. Broken legs, broken necks, asphyxia, ....


Really....hmm thats just stupid, esp when they arnt doing much about it :?


----------



## Deb (Feb 12, 2008)

I don't know how you could get through to people like that. It's like I saw this hunting show once and this guy is calling in a coyote, and the second he gets within range, this guy shoots him. You can see the poor animal sort of go down and then dragging a back leg, he runs off as fast as possible. And this guy turns around to the camera, great big smile on his face and starts going on about how much fun he is having. How can you have fun, causing pain to another creature of any sort. I just don't get it.


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

Hunting for food is one thing, but mass slaughter for the fun of it is horrible..... I read a story about these guys that went out to shoot as many boars as they had enough bullets for, but it turns out the boars spent all night attacking the trees the hunters were in and in the morning the trees fell down and the boars ended up killing the ppl :twisted:


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

This has been an interesting thread. Its gone from rodeo to bits to dressage to hunting :lol: All in the horse training topic.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

And nobody has gotten mean and nasty about it - awesome!!


----------



## horse_luver4e (Jul 12, 2007)

I know lol! I was sitting here reading this page and I was like, wait wasn't this thread about bronc riding? :lol:


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

sorry.... I get side tracked easily........ ADD, it's a great thing...... hehe


----------



## crip1984 (Dec 30, 2007)

lol this thread has gone way off bronc riding lol


----------



## Mike_T (Mar 2, 2008)

i only read a few post on the first page, but in my bronc riding experience the rodeos i rode in the horses were treated like royalty. they were trained with no pain. only break away saddles and skilled cowboys(its pretty fun).the flank straps do cause them to buck but there also there to keep them from throwing there hips out and other injuries i know alot of rodeos use cruel methods which i do not particpate in. the ones i ride in the horses have top notch everything even the best vets flown in to be on hand.


----------



## toosexy4myspotz (Oct 7, 2007)

I dont know what kind of rodeos you all are going to in America but Ive been to several and the bronc's are taken better care of then my horse and my horse is down right spoiled rotten. Not all broncos are treated bad. People think because they take off bucking with a cowboy on them with spurs on that the horse is being hurt. Rowels startle a horse yeah and they can hurt them if not used right. Watch the videos they ROLL them on the horse. There are more people out there that ride horses for fun and do more damage to their horse with spurs and a whip than a bronc rider would ever do to their horse.


----------



## Deb (Feb 12, 2008)

toosexy4myspotz said:


> I dont know what kind of rodeos you all are going to in America but Ive been to several and the bronc's are taken better care of then my horse and my horse is down right spoiled rotten. Not all broncos are treated bad. People think because they take off bucking with a cowboy on them with spurs on that the horse is being hurt. Rowels startle a horse yeah and they can hurt them if not used right. Watch the videos they ROLL them on the horse. There are more people out there that ride horses for fun and do more damage to their horse with spurs and a whip than a bronc rider would ever do to their horse.


If horses are treated so well at rodeos, how do you explain the ones that SHARKonline and several Cheyanne newspapers have taken that show the horses being shocked and slammed in the head? I had no idea that that was how to be kind to your horse. And while that terrified horse is trying desperately to rid itself of the parasite on it's back, bucking and twisting wildly, do you honestly think that that guy is making a point of "rolling" those rowels so as not to hurt the horse? Give me a break...


----------



## Deb (Feb 12, 2008)

Just watched a video of a rodeo at the Oklahoma Prison. Got to watch a horse with TWO broken legs, walk out of the arena. They didn't even sled him out, they made him WALK. 

http://uncutvideo.aol.com/videos/2a92548061453b74740c4528d5664bd4

Yeah, rodeos are great fun!


----------



## toosexy4myspotz (Oct 7, 2007)

Im not talking about prison rodeos. Im talking about local rodoes, champion ship rodeos. Not rodeos with trash thugs that dont give a rats tail. Im talking about the actual sport. I dont watch the trashy stuff. Give you a break, get the on the same page. You dont compete in prison rodeos to move up, or trash off the street rodeos. Im talking about the competive stuff.


----------



## Jr_lover (Apr 14, 2007)

I'm sry but i think you guys are overreacting a little bit here. Really i understand some people can be cruel but that doesn't mean everyone that rides bronc horses and stuff are cruel and it doesn't mean that all rodeos are cruel. If everyone thought like that nobody would be able to own a horse on the possibility of cruelty because someone else was cruel to their horse to train them to ride so we are suddenly accused of being cruel to make our horse ride the same way even though we used a different method. The world doesn't work that way.

Just because somebody got their horse to do something by being cruel doesn't mean that other people did the same thing to get their horse to do the same thing. Yea there are cruel people out there but its not everybody.

Also most of those horses are bred to do that and its in their blood basically. People make alot of money off of that and i don't know if anybody noticed but i saw some chubby horses in those videos even though i don't like some of what happened to some of them i think most of those people care a BIG deal about their horses because if something was to happen to their precious horse all their money invested in that horse goes down the drain. Just to breed and good bronc costs alot of money you'd be surprised.


----------



## Deb (Feb 12, 2008)

toosexy4myspotz said:


> Im not talking about prison rodeos. Im talking about local rodoes, champion ship rodeos. Not rodeos with trash thugs that dont give a rats tail. Im talking about the actual sport. I dont watch the trashy stuff. Give you a break, get the on the same page. You dont compete in prison rodeos to move up, or trash off the street rodeos. Im talking about the competive stuff.


look up Cheyanne Frontier Days rodeo, San Diego Rodeo, Illinois State Fair rodeo, Redmond Oregon rodeo, in fact any PRCA sanctioned rodeo and you will find video of cattle, calves, horses suffering, dying and generally being abused. The fact that the above mentioned rodeo took place inside prison walls isn't the issue because that kind of accident happens in rodeos around the country. I just gotta ask you, have you looked at any of the videos or done any research into the possibility that abuse goes on, or are you just ignoring it altogether?


----------



## Nicole26 (Dec 31, 2014)

I'm in rodeo and have helped work chutes. It really depends on the Rough stock producer and rider, yes some riders can be abusive, but a lot of the riders aren't. As far as the spurs and bucking straps go... One, the horses aren't bleeding or in major pain when the rider spurs them, there skin (or hide) is very tough. Bucking straps can be too tight sometimes but the Rough Stock Producer can say something to the rider or judges to prevent it from happening again. Now there are rules in some places for the bucking straps.


----------



## rookie (May 14, 2012)

I think this makes an interesting argument. I watch and enjoy rodeo, that said I agree with the posters on both sides. I think an well organized rodeo with the animal's welfare at the front is a great entertainment option. A poorly organized rodeo allows a lot behaviors that toe the line of abuse and sometimes blow that line out of the water. That could be said for a lot of horse sports or animal activities.

I also think that with respect to team roping things can go horribly wrong. I also have had the distinct honor(? maybe?) of trying to restrain 8 month to year old cows for medical procedures (vaccination, ear tagging and castration) and know that its a interesting combination of skiing, wrestling and lots of being slammed into things. An easy way to restrain them is hard to find. I have seen cows just throw themselves to the ground in head stocks while being vaccinated, palpated or TB tested. I think a good team roper could save hours of time, bruises and make a hard job a little easier. Which is the origins of the sport. 

Rodeo is one of the few sports that actually has its roots in doing a job. No one is going to make competitive emailing a sport or the 500 meter subway car dash an event. As a result, these sports harken back to a place (it still exists its just hard to see from the freeway) where things are different. When animals and their welfare with inexplicably twined with the welfare and lives of the people who cared for them. Raising animals for a living is tough and it breeds a different regard for animals and human lives. The risk to an animal being hurt during a job exists and is weighed against the cost of not doing that job. What separates the good from the bad is how you handle things when it goes badly. If you allow the animals suffering to continue its no good; however, if you do your best to end, eliminate or reduce that suffering thats the best you can do. What separates good rodeo and good cowboys from bad is how they react when things go sideways.


----------



## Fort fireman (Mar 5, 2011)

maybe go to a couple rodeos and see for yourself rather than watching these very biased SHARK videos. My neighbors run bucking bulls. They live a pretty daggum good life. They buck one night a week from May to Sept and live the high life the rest of the time. I ride through one day a week and check on them and he handles the other days. Most of them are like puppy dogs until it is time for them to work. Then its back to puppy dog status and eating really well. I have helped behind the shoots as well and never saw any of this. 
Sure there are bad rodeos just like there are some bad dresage shows or horse races, or barrel races, or well you name it.


----------



## 4horses (Nov 26, 2012)

My school held a calf roping event. The calves were skinny and had severe rope burns. Some were bleeding.

Rope burn hurts!


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

4horses said:


> My school held a calf roping event. The calves were skinny and had severe rope burns. Some were bleeding.
> 
> Rope burn hurts!


That's weird. Most ranchers, myself included, will lease calves and/or steers for roping events. We darn sure ensure they are well cared for. Their primary purpose for being raised is as a great source of protein to feed people who can't do it for themselves. 

Letting them get in bad shape is as dumb as a cab driver not putting gas or oil in his taxi.

It's as dumb as a professional photographer who lets the camera get all dirty and the lens get scratched.

It's as dumb as a farmer not getting water to his crops or not getting rid of the weeds. 

You were near some really stupid people.


----------



## Cordillera Cowboy (Jun 6, 2014)

I rode bareback broncs in 2 amateur circuits. One in the mid-Atlantic area, and the other in Europe. When I wasn't riding, I was helping behind the chutes. The stock was athletic, healthy, and well cared for. In Europe, the horses did double duty. The competitors didn't have their own horses, so the rough stock was also used for the roping and barrel racing. They did both well. There were cattle prods there, but I never saw one used. The horses went through the alley and into the chutes with no problems. Nearly all stood well while they were tacked up. They were keyed up, but they stood. When one acted up in the chute, the response was to back off and let it sort things out. The announcer and clowns kept a supply of jokes and repartee' handy for the crowd while the action was on hold. I did see some horses being "eared". Ears folded and squeezed, but that was common practice in all disciplines at the time. 

When I worked the de-rigging chute, one person sometimes two, were always appointed to watch the horse for injury. I never saw one cut by a spur. There were superficial cuts and scratches. But none I hadn't seen elsewhere. They were hit with first aid spray right then. If one was limping, it was pointed out, and that horse pulled from the competition.

As already stated, in any sport, when big money is involved, the worst of human nature will be revealed. 

For the folks using "When the Legends Die" as an argument against rodeo; I certainly hope you understand that Tom Bull is a fictional character in a novel. His treatment of rodeo stock is a literary device to show his anger at the world for his own treatment by the world at that point in his life.

If you don't like rodeo, that's fine. If you see specific acts of cruelty, call out the perpetrators. Don't bash the entire thing.


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

Cordillera Cowboy said:


> I rode bareback broncs in 2 amateur circuits. One in the mid-Atlantic area, and the other in Europe. When I wasn't riding, I was helping behind the chutes. The stock was athletic, healthy, and well cared for. In Europe, *the horses did double duty*. The competitors didn't have their own horses, so the rough stock was also used for the roping and barrel racing. They did both well. There were cattle prods there, but I never saw one used. The horses went through the alley and into the chutes with no problems. Nearly all stood well while they were tacked up. They were keyed up, but they stood. When one acted up in the chute, the response was to back off and let it sort things out. The announcer and clowns kept a supply of jokes and repartee' handy for the crowd while the action was on hold. I did see some horses being "eared". Ears folded and squeezed, but that was common practice in all disciplines at the time.


I spent a summer at a dude ranch. Some of the dude horses were good at bucking. We knew because us wranglers tried them all out! The horses all only worked three or four days a week. I loved the look on a guest's face when I'd point out that ole Dobbin, whom they were riding, was the one they'd seen buck some one off the night or two before.

Those horses were so well trained, they knew when they went into the alley way what they were doing. Just as they knew when saddled and bridled they were once again saddle mounts. 

It seemed to keep them fresh. We also would loan them to kids that showed promise to try in the barrel race and other games.


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

What I am going to say here may not be popular. Too bad. The first video is no longer available. 

the second video is more Animal Rights Clap Trap. Broncs are not "regular" horses and the buzzer (prank buzzer btw) is to make the horse turn OUT of the chute since t'other way could get someone killed, including the horse. The horse's head must be up when released so they make the jump out, away from the fence and chute first and then lower their head and buck. 

The horse that collapsed may have collapsed for any number of reasons including aortal aneurysm or stroke. That buzzer was not the reason, but the Animal rights editor and narrator sure wants you to think so and goes on at length. Just because you cannot see equipment in the stall portion of the truck does not mean it is not there. 

This crap reminds me of the crap put out by PETA, HSUS and Mercy for Animals. These people would end animal ownership, all horseback riding,all animal competition, all animal training (including service animals and SAR and Police animals) all animal agriculture and all pet ownership if they could. SHARK is just another one of those. 

This poor resolution video just makes me more angry at the animal rights people than it does at rodeo.


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

The spurs are rowled. This means they poke and rotate. They are actually easier on the horse than English Blunt spurs that do not have a rotating rowel. Think about it...


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

horse_luver4e said:


> What do you guys think about the cruelty of bronc riding? I think it's terrible. The riders spur them, the buck straps rub the skin off there flanks. It's rediculus. :x Those horses can be ridden it's just that stupid buck strap.
> 
> Heres a good video on it:
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=vIZJHZ9tEo0
> ...


Can't watch the first video. It says it is private.

Watched the 2nd video. I have several problems with it. 
--First of all, it states it is the 2007 National Finals Rodeo. Yet at 0:59 seconds into the video where it supposedly shows a picture of a cowboy shocking a horse, look at the banner in the chute. It says Pendleton Round-Up. Which means the picture didn't occur at the NFR. Plus, I can't honestly tell that that is really a shocker and not something else he is holding???
--Not sure what they are trying to show around 2:00. He helps the rider get the halter lead back. As far as "hiding" something in his hand, I can't imagine if he is indeed hiding something small, what would it be and how would it help the rider? You also don't see any reaction from the horse (such as getting shocked) which leads me to believe there was nothing there. 
--At 2:45 I could agree there was something there. You could see him holding something. However, the PRCA has strict rules against the use of shockers. How do we know this cowboy didn't get a sharp fine? I tried Googling to find out but it didn't turn up anything. 
And then I stopped watching. Their videos as such garbage. 

People CHEAT in all sorts of sports. Professional athletes that take performance enhancing drugs. Western pleasure riders that bute up their horses so they don't look lame. Etc. There is cheating people in every sport. 

It is the PEOPLE that cheat, so why are you bashing the sport of bronc riding? Bash the cheaters because they are the ones responsible for it. 



horse_luver4e said:


> The riders spur them, the buck straps rub the skin off there flanks.


Before you start making accusations, you should get your facts straight. 

The buck straps are fleece lined and they do NOT rub the skin off the flank. 

And their are rules on the spurs. They cannot be "fixed" spurs. They must be able to rotate. Think about rolling spurs. 

Go examine the horse's skin after it's been ridden. You won't see anything more than the hair messed up. There is no skin missing. And as we know from horses, that's not going to hurt them.



horse_luver4e said:


> Those horses can be ridden it's just that stupid buck strap.


Well why don't you crawl on one then, without a flank strap?

Again, before you start spouting things, check out the facts. These horses are BRED to buck. Just like a racing horse is bred to run. And a cutting horse is bred to read a cow. A good bucking horse will be bred to another good bucking horse to produce a new bucking colt .... that is bred to buck. 

The science (and money) behind breeding bucking horses is just as detailed as any dressage breeding business or reining breeding business, or what have you. 

Yes, there are some bucking horses that don't make it in the rodeo ring. And do make nice riding horses as an alternative career. But it takes a lot of re-training to undo their genetic disposition to buck. 


If you don't like bronc riding, fine. That's your right. 

But don't start bashing a sport when you clearly don't even understand the basic facts of the sport. These horses have a pretty good life, considering they only work 8 seconds per ride and get the best quality vet care. The stock contractors take extremely good care of their stock, because that's how they make a living.


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

I am not experienced with rodeos at all. 
I did watch some bronc videos and watching for spur abuse the worse I saw was one roder who came out the chute with his Spurs hooked onto the horse's shoulder. The rest of the time it's the legs moving right back the Spurs are hardly touching the horse, if they were then they would get caught on the back strap of the saddle.

None of the horses looked miserable, they had their ears forward and we're doing a job of work. As soon as possible the out riders undo the strap and the horse trots out to return to the pens.
I would assume as with the rodeo bulls good bucking horses are worth a lot of money so it makes sense that they are well cared for.

I have seen far more cruelty from well meaning amateur owners than I have seen watching these videos.


----------



## karliejaye (Nov 19, 2011)

Rough stock bucking horses probably have some of the best lives around. At least the ones from contractors I know personally do. They get huge ranch acreage to roam and be horses most of the year. They get fed up well, they get vet and farrier care, and then they work the rodeo circuit if they are sound and happy. Their work is brief, energetic bursts, very much akin to how wild horses play. 

Yes, there are bad stock contractors and bad rodeos, but the good ones far outweigh the bad ones.

My dream is to one day become a rough stock contractor.


----------



## gee50 (Dec 31, 2014)

In the 80's when I was in the service, I did some amateur bronc and bull riding. I found it was the small market, stock contractors that were the worst. The ones that cater to county fairs and the such.

As a spectator to the Pro circuit. I have observed well taken care of stock animals.


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

No matter what the 'animal cruelty' people are going to find fault. I take what they say with a large handful of salt. 

They will go after things like rodeos, sales and anything else they can think of yet,my hen they are needed for small cases they rarely turn up.

Just to say, I did see a small rodeo in Idaho and wasn't to impressed. I reckon that if I couldn't have ridden the saddle Broncs then I should never have sat on a horse but they wouldn't let me enter!


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

Just to add, there was a horse, Uncle Max that was a very good if quirky show jumper, that was an ex bucking horse.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

I know this is a old thread, but my goodness there was a lot of ignorance posted!!
How people can have an opinion about a subject they know nothing about is beyond me. I have **** poor internet so I can't watch the videos posted so I can't comment on how honest the videos are. But from what I gathered from the posts following it sounded like SHARK or PETA videos which I have seen most of them regarding rodeo and I will say most of the information is false and they do a poor job of interpreting what is actually happening.

I feel like a broken record on these rodeo threads but here some tidbits of information, some of it may have been mentioned already:

A majority of bucking horses came out of a breeding program for raising bucking horses. The ones that don't make the cut or have the desire to buck are sold as saddle horses or made into pickup horses. 
Not all of them are going to be PRCA quality buckers, most contractors have several strings of horses, the ones that are Pro-rodeo quality, amateur rodeo horses, ones that are good for high school rodeos and practice horses. A lot of the young horses start out in the practice ring and high school/jr rodeo bucking horses.
There are also horses that were bred to do other things and prefer to buck so they went into a bareback rigging or saddle bronc saddle. Some of those get their fill, quit bucking and go back to being a saddle horse and some don't quit.
My husband worked for a stock contractor and one of the horses in the pro string was an ex-carriage horse that decided he hated pulling around wedding parties but loved being a bucking horse. He loved the crowd, he would hook his front feet up on the top of the chute so he could look at the crowd. When it come time for his rider to put his rig on all you had to do was push on his feet and he would get down. And the harder the crowd cheered the harder he bucked. And he always made a victory lap around the arena with his tail in the air before going out the out gate.

They live pretty good lives. When they aren't at a rodeo they are usually turned out in big pastures together. When my husband worked for a stock contractor one day he went out to check on the horses and caught a lady feeding the bucking horses carrots, he asked her what she was doing, she said she was feeding the Mustangs. He had to convince her that they were in fact bucking horses not Mustangs. She didn't believe that bucking horses could be that sweet and look that well fed.

When they get hauled to a rodeo they go early so they have time to rest, eat and drink, they get turned out in the arena to roll and exercise, they also get shown the out gate so they know where to go when they get done bucking. 

The flank strap does NOT make the horse buck, the horse already knows how to buck. The flank causes the horse to kick out with both feet out at the same. This is for the safety of the horse and creates rhythm which helps the rider get in time with the horse. If you notice a saddle horse that throws a fit and bucks compares to a rodeo bucking horse, much different. If a horse's flank is pulled too tight he most likely will quit bucking, if the flank was actually used to cause pain it wouldn't take long to ruin a good bucking horse, no different than a saddle horse that is pain while working. 
You will also notice a difference between bareback and saddle bronc, the bucking style is different. Some horses can do both.
As far as hot shotting horses in the chute, I think it is dumb that it is not allowed. There is a reason it is done and it is not to scare the horse or make him buck. It is used for horses that stall out in the chute, that is dangerous to both horse and rider. If you hot shot the horse he will come out clean. A hot shot does not carry much voltage, less than half of what a taser has. They can be over used, of course, just like any piece of equipment can be. But that would be the use of one in a rodeo situation.


----------



## Cordillera Cowboy (Jun 6, 2014)

Thanks Cowchick.


----------



## Skunkworks (Oct 22, 2012)

I've been hotshot'ed before, it sucks but it's not going hurt the animals in a way that's going to cause damage. 

The local rodeo I go to had some really poor looking animals last year, long feet, rough coats and too many ribs showing. They performed poorly too, as any animals that are not taking care of. Any contractor worth his salt does not want that reputation.


----------



## corymbia (Jul 6, 2011)

Delregans Way said:


> I dont think she is involving all Americans. But Australian Rodeo's are very different, i have never seen a bronc with its ribs showing, some are in show condition!! And al the bulls, etc are fat as well. They take such good care of them, and as crip stated if they wernt doing this they would be in a can of dog food by now.
> 
> By the horses doing a rodeo, it is giving them a second chance. If they cnt be trained, and they buck, well in my opinion they should do rodeos. In some extent it is cruel... but the way those horses get treated are even better then some ridden horses.
> 
> ...


I've been to Australian rodeos where every horse is shocked out of the gate, where the horses in yards behind the chutes have untreated injuries, I've seen Australian broncs get caught up in the bars of chutes and where every horse in the chute being saddled is shaking with fear. Never mind the calves and steers with broken legs and necks. Rodeo is cruel and there's no justification for using the fear and terror of rodeo horses purely to entertain us. Of course there are abuses in all horse sports but just because other sports are bad doesn't make rodeo acceptable.


----------



## Trey37 (Jan 9, 2015)

Broncs love their job. 8 seconds of adrenaline filled excitement! Do you really think bronc riders are dumb enough to get on an unsound animal? Would you get on a unhealthy animal ready to explode? It's extremely humane compared to calf roping and steer tripping.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

Trey37 said:


> Broncs love their job. 8 seconds of adrenaline filled excitement! Do you really think bronc riders are dumb enough to get on an unsound animal? Would you get on a unhealthy animal ready to explode? It's extremely humane compared to calf roping and steer tripping.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Not a fan of calf roping or steer tripping for sport. That's what I sometimes have to do at work. It would be like a painter watching paint dry. *yawn*

But, if you know the anatomy of a bovine neck, you would see that there is less danger to roping one than we, with our human anatomy, would imagine. 

Other than to doctor an animal at the point of contact, much more humane than trailing or hauling them miles to a corral and squeeze chute, I fail to see why so many do it.


----------



## skiafoxmorgan (Mar 5, 2014)

I was getting all indignant, thinking this had to be a bunch of newbies or preteens with no experience in rodeo at all, then I realized it was a zombie thread. So I got a lot less worked up, and then a bunch of current posters hopped on and started writing everything that I would have written: work MAYBE 32 seconds a month (usually less), total, with complete vet and farrier care and turnout. Most of our horses could only be so lucky. There are bad riders, bad stock handlers, and bad accidents in bucking horses, just as there are in any horse sport. Hate the ignorance. And there is so much of it out there.


----------



## Trey37 (Jan 9, 2015)

boots said:


> Not a fan of calf roping or steer tripping for sport. That's what I sometimes have to do at work. It would be like a painter watching paint dry. *yawn*
> 
> But, if you know the anatomy of a bovine neck, you would see that there is less danger to roping one than we, with our human anatomy, would imagine.
> 
> Other than to doctor an animal at the point of contact, much more humane than trailing or hauling them miles to a corral and squeeze chute, I fail to see why so many do it.


Where I work cattle are pulled to the working pens with a feed truck. We ride through cattle using an advance and retreat method so they will gentle down. We also have a dart gun for those who need doctoring. I have seen more cattle go berserk and hurt themselves more because of improper handling than anything.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

